
AWS Lambda is the best way to host websites for free – isn’t it? - gvidon
https://ottofeller.com/blog/aws-lambdas-free-tier-is-the-best-way-to-host-your-websites-for-free-isnt-it
======
clintonb
1\. A static site hosted by Netlify probably doesn’t have a 3MB payload.

2\. Asset caching should ensure the 3MB payload is less than 3MB on subsequent
loads.

~~~
gvidon
Agree for subsequent loads, but I think it's not enough — all new visitors
will not use the cache.

